# 8K in a 17-inch Display



## expatinasia (Oct 2, 2015)

Some of you said that the Sony Xperia Z5 Premium's 4K display was pointless (though I disagree), well now Japan Display has crammed 8K into a 17.3-inch display!!



> Japan Display Inc. ("JDI") has announced the development of the world's first 17.3-inch high resolution (7,680(W) x RGB x 4,320(H) pixels), fast response (frame rate 120Hz) liquid crystal display (LCD) module, the same size as the standard monitor commonly used for the video image production.



source: http://www.j-display.com/english/news/2015/20151001.html


----------



## Famateur (Oct 2, 2015)

Does this mean I could view a full 33MP image at 100% with no zoom? Drool...


----------

